# Zeiss ZX1 Full Frame Fixed Lens Android Based Camera



## VidThreeNorth (Mar 5, 2019)

". . . Zeiss's first entry into the digital camera market has echoes of the touchscreen-based Leica TL, it also can't help but conjure-up thoughts of Sony's RX1 cameras, which are also built around 35mm F2 lenses on full frame chips. . . ."

Actually when I saw the first pictures with its angular grip, I thought it might have something to do with Yi Technology.

[- later:]
"The company say they've also stripped the Android implementation back to the bare essentials and focused on building a camera interface, rather than trying to use any of the operating system's built-in camera capabilities. And even in this non-final form, this decision appear to have paid-off, with the interface working smoothly."

That could be a good idea.  One issue that I ran into with the Samsung Galaxy Zoom EK-GC100 was deciding what to do about security.  In the end, I decided to password protect it.  Add the long boot time and there was a long delay from power-on to "ready-to-shoot".  If the Android is a subset, maybe security will not be an issue?
_[2019-03-22 14:12]
I used my stopwatch and timed the camera from "Power On" to "Read to shoot" including entering my password and the time was 44 - 45 seconds._

After that, there was the short battery life in the 1st generation product.  The 2nd generation had a bigger battery.

"CP+ 2019: Zeiss ZX1 - hands-on with the full-frame Android camera"
Feb 28, 2019, by Richard Butler, Published by DPReview.com
"CP+ 2019: Zeiss ZX1 - hands-on with the full-frame Android camera"


----------

